# .PDF printing minus images?



## JPaterson (Apr 8, 2006)

Firstly, I apologize if this is the wrong forum.

My question is, how do I print a .PDF file without printing pictures in the file? I want to print off a document that's about seventy pages, but there are several images I don't need, and would prefer not to print them if at all possible.

Is there a way I can do this either through Adobe or through a control panel setting? My printer is a Canon Prixma MP150, but I see no "Do not print images" option in the printer's control program.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you can download the 30 day trail version here;

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobatpro/main.html

it will give you greater control on PDF files, but whether it lets you print the way you want is another thing. i had it on my pc, but the time limit has expired.


----------

